# Inviare mail da PHP ad indirizzi gmail... dove sbaglio?

## oleo

Ciao a tutti!

Ho un problema che mi sta facendo impazzire... non riesco ad inviare mail ad indirizzi @gmail.com tramite l'apposita funzione mail(), all'interno di pagine PHP.   :Twisted Evil: 

Premetto che uso postfix e riesco benissimo a mandare mail da console:

```
echo -e "subject: Test Email\nJust testing\n." | sendmail -f root@miodominio.it miamail@gmail.com
```

Premetto anche che riesco benissimo a mandare mail all'indirizzo fornitomi dall'ISP (@fastwebnet.it) tramite PHP.

Se provo con il mio indirizzo gmail non ricevo alcuna mail. Spulciando il file /var/log/messages.log leggo:

```

Jul 13 00:42:54 gandalf2 postfix/smtp[9862]: C9C14D9D01: to=<miamail@gmail.com>, relay=gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[209.85.135.114]:25, delay=30, delays=0.01/0/0.22/30, dsn=5.7.1, status=bounced (host gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[209.85.135.114] said: 550-5.7.1 [93.47.132.122] The IP you're using to send mail is not authorized to 550-5.7.1 send email directly to our servers. Please use the SMTP relay at your 550-5.7.1 service provider instead. Learn more at            http://mail.google 550 5.7.1 .com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=10336 e9si18031066muf.2 (in reply to end of DATA command))
```

Ho da poco sostituito il vecchio server con un nuovo pc e sul vecchio computer non ho mai avuto problemi e sono sempre riuscito a mandare mail al mio indirizzo Gmail. Non capisco proprio dove sia il problema, considerando che da console riesco benissimo.

Avete dei suggerimenti?

Fabio.

----------

## Apetrini

L'errore è molto chiaro e anche molto comune.

Google rifiuta di ricevere mail da server smtp che hanno un indirizzo ip domestico. Se fino a ieri ti lasciava farlo vuol dire che hanno avuto degli abusi o forse hanno semplicemente deciso cosi. Questo anche per difendersi da alcune botnet spara spam.

Purtroppo se vuoi usare un tuo smtp e avere la certezza che chiunque riceva la tua posta, l'unica cosa che puoi fare è procurarti un indirizzo ip business.

Molti server smtp fanno lo stesso tipo di controllo.

P.s. prova a usare l'smtp di fastweb forwardando le mail dal tuo smtp, sperando che fastweb le accetti e le consegni.

----------

## oleo

Ok, ma allora perchè riesco a inviare mail tramite linea di comando? Non dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa?

----------

## djinnZ

perchè mail() apre una connessione diretta sul server mail invece di usare il server locale per inviare il messaggio, semplice.

Fai prima se usi l'apposita libreria (che non ricordo come si chiama) invece di romperti la testa a tentare di capire cosa va configurato e come.

----------

## Kernel78

[mod]essendo una discussione abbastanza OT l'ho spostata tra le discussioni

Fate attenzione a dove postate, il forum è di tutti, contribuite a mantenerlo ordinato come segno di rispetto verso gli altri[/mod]

----------

## oleo

Grazie mille per la risposta! Ora mi è più chiaro il motivo...

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Fai prima se usi l'apposita libreria (che non ricordo come si chiama)

 

Di che libreria parli (nome a parte)? Mi serve qualche indizio per iniziare a cercare... E' una libreria del PHP?

----------

## table

 *oleo wrote:*   

> Grazie mille per la risposta! Ora mi è più chiaro il motivo...
> 
>  *djinnZ wrote:*   Fai prima se usi l'apposita libreria (che non ricordo come si chiama) 
> 
> Di che libreria parli (nome a parte)? Mi serve qualche indizio per iniziare a cercare... E' una libreria del PHP?

 

io uso SwiftMailer

è molto semplice e funziona

----------

